# Yeast Recommendations



## Aces High (7/2/12)

Hi all, 

I've gone from copying others recipes back to the basics and have been making some SMASH & very basic brews just to hone my skills and learn what makes thing happen. Up until this point I have been using US-05 as its pretty clean and hasn't let me down, but I want to start playing with a few different yeasts to see what happens.

I brewed a basic APA on the weekend, 96% ale, 3% carapils & 3% carared (just cause I had the carared and wanted to give it some colour) Hops were cascade and amarillo. I would just like to get some recommendations on ale yeasts and what each would bring to the party


Cheers


----------



## sponge (7/2/12)

Who says you can't put in more than 100% into anything....?


Liars!!




Sponge






(sorry, had to... been a long morning at work) :beer:


----------



## jayse (7/2/12)

a couple to try wyeast american ale II, wyeast northwest ale and white labs east coast ale.


----------



## Jace89 (7/2/12)

Could always try Saf-04, it's similar to Saf-05 but more on the English side of things. It's should be good for something


----------



## Dazza88 (7/2/12)

The craftbrewer yeast descriptions are good. look at Mr malty also.

I would use wy1272 for APAs. It is liquid yeast. Starters are pretty easy to do once get your head around the process.

Other yeasts I liked to use for various beers in the past are 1469, s189, Windsor, 3724.


----------



## TidalPete (7/2/12)

You won't be disappointed with 1272 American Ale 2. Much better choice than US-05 IMHO. Fruiter & with a cleaner finish. :beerbang: 
1332 NW Ale is a good 2nd choice if you can't get hold of 1272. 
Only keep US-05 (in dry form) for emergencies.

TP


----------



## mckenry (7/2/12)

TidalPete said:


> You won't be disappointed with 1272 American Ale 2. Much better choice than US-05 IMHO. Fruiter & with a cleaner finish. :beerbang:
> 1332 NW Ale is a good 2nd choice if you can't get hold of 1272.
> Only keep US-05 (in dry form) for emergencies.
> 
> TP



Hey TP,
So is it your opinion that 1272 is better than 1332? If so why?
I was going to give 1332 a go next time I buy, as I've always used 1272 for APA's.


----------



## Aces High (7/2/12)

sponge said:


> Who says you can't put in more than 100% into anything....?
> 
> 
> Liars!!
> ...





:icon_cheers: Screw that certain beer company and their quote "made with beer", Mines 102% beer, made with love & bad maths.


----------



## chunckious (7/2/12)

mckenry said:


> Hey TP,
> So is it your opinion that 1272 is better than 1332? If so why?
> I was going to give 1332 a go next time I buy, as I've always used 1272 for APA's.



I used 1332 in Tony's Bright Ale/Skunk Fart Ale/DSGA.
All 3 tasted excellent. I wouldn't say fruitier just more crafty...delish.


----------



## TidalPete (7/2/12)

mckenry said:


> Hey TP,
> So is it your opinion that 1272 is better than 1332? If so why?
> I was going to give 1332 a go next time I buy, as I've always used 1272 for APA's.



1272 is fruitier, nuttier & my standard yeast for Americian Ales. 1332 seemed a bit less fruity & more malt-driven if IIRC. 
Haven't used 1332 for a couple of years now but recall it as a bloody good yeast. Must get another smack-pack sooner rather than later.
Both excellent yeasts TMWOT. All depends on what you want from the yeast of your choosing I guess?

TP


----------



## Aces High (7/2/12)

Thanks for all the tips

I brew double batches, so I was planning on fermenting in Jerry cans using 2 different yeasts side by side to get an idea of the differences. Should be an interesting experiment.


----------



## Aces High (8/2/12)

So I bought some 1272 yesterday and made up a starter based on info i found on here. after 12 hours there isn't any krasen on top. Is this normal for 1272? The US05 has a krasen like an oil slick.
When I shake it it sounds like therre is CO2 coming out of solution, but there isn't any foam forming on top


----------



## mckenry (8/2/12)

TidalPete said:


> 1272 is fruitier, nuttier & my standard yeast for Americian Ales. 1332 seemed a bit less fruity & more malt-driven if IIRC.
> Haven't used 1332 for a couple of years now but recall it as a bloody good yeast. Must get another smack-pack sooner rather than later.
> Both excellent yeasts TMWOT. All depends on what you want from the yeast of your choosing I guess?
> 
> TP



Cheers,
Think I'll stay with 1272. Prefer my APAs fruitier rather than malt driven.


----------



## Dazza88 (8/2/12)

Aces High said:


> So I bought some 1272 yesterday and made up a starter based on info i found on here. after 12 hours there isn't any krasen on top. Is this normal for 1272? The US05 has a krasen like an oil slick.
> When I shake it it sounds like therre is CO2 coming out of solution, but there isn't any foam forming on top



Not always a krausen present for starter. Give a few days and a decent layer of yeast should visible on the bottom of the starter. If so, it worked.

Also shining a torch through to view gas bubbles in the liquid also indicates activity.


----------



## thebeemann (8/2/12)

I can send you a slant of WLP005 Brittish Ale if you want to try it , pm if interested.


----------



## mckenry (9/4/12)

TidalPete said:


> 1272 is fruitier, nuttier & my standard yeast for Americian Ales. 1332 seemed a bit less fruity & more malt-driven if IIRC.
> Haven't used 1332 for a couple of years now but recall it as a bloody good yeast. Must get another smack-pack sooner rather than later.
> Both excellent yeasts TMWOT. All depends on what you want from the yeast of your choosing I guess?
> 
> TP






mckenry said:


> Cheers,
> Think I'll stay with 1272. Prefer my APAs fruitier rather than malt driven.



Well, I didnt stay with 1272. Turned out my hand was forced. 1272 OOS and 1332 was there.
Just did 52L LCBA clone ala Tony, and have chilled & pitched at 21C. Set at 19, so happy there.
The test from the starter was interesting. Seemed to have more oomph than 1272. I know oomph is a shyte descriptor, but it seemed to have a more stronger taste than starters of 1272. Maybe this is what 'malt driven' means. Dont know, but its something I'm looking fwd to tasting soon.


----------



## Fish13 (9/4/12)

so what is 1056 compared to 1272 like? I just made a simple AAA and its coming along nicely. can't wait to bottle and keg it  Speaking of that nyone got a pluto gun they no longer need or want?


----------



## Lecterfan (9/4/12)

1056 is 'clean' and 'neutral' (although I think the latter is bunk, all yeast imparts distinctive qualities in my opinion)...now that may sound attractive, but have a think about it. 1272 imparts a distinct light citrus fruitiness...the yeast cake smells like a spritzy, slightly tart fruit salad (and yeast obviously). While this sounds odd, the effect it has is to compliment and even push hop aroma and flavour, and the mouthfeel allows maltiness to be present without being sweet or over the top.

I was converted to 1272 by several AHB regulars and it is basically my 'house' yeast. I still use us05 when cornered, but I prefer not to. I've used other malty English yeasts in APA territory also, and I'd personally sooner use some of them than 1056/us05.

Of course that entire tirade says more about me, my palate, my brewing style etc etc than it does about the difference between the yeasts. Try it for yourself and decide. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fish13 (9/4/12)

well i have 1272 on order too. So will remake the recipe when the yeast arrives...


----------



## bullsneck (9/4/12)

FWIW, my best APA had Ringwood tossed at it. Fermented low and a thorough diacetyl rest is ... awesome.
Don't write off the English!


----------



## Aces High (9/4/12)

I love the 1272. Have made 3 or 4 brews with it now and had nothing but compliments.

I did the side by side with 1272 & US05 on the first batch and the 1272 hands down was soo much nicer. Initially you could really smell the passionfruit, but then it settled down and blended. The US05 keg was the poor second cousin and only just got finished last weekend, the 1272 keg lasted about a week


----------



## Goose (15/5/12)

Anybody know where I can order som s189 Swiss fermentis dry yeast ?

dont see it on Ross's site ..... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

Goose said:


> Anybody know where I can order som s189 Swiss fermentis dry yeast ?
> 
> dont see it on Ross's site .....
> 
> Thanks in advance



http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=842


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

I've given up on us-05 due to it being crappy at floc'ing, and I don't want to filter. I tried the 1272 which floc's great, but I find the finish a little bit tart. Lately I've been using wlp090, I'm not worried about the super fast ferment, it floc's great and is a nice clean and neutral yeast. 


QldKev


----------



## Goose (15/5/12)

QldKev said:


> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=842




aaarrrghhh thanks. i searched on "fermentis" and it didn't show. so it doesnt come in 12g fermentis original packs like the s23 and s34 .... its obviously only sold in bulk and split by craftbrewer as such...


----------



## Josh (15/5/12)

Everyone has their favourite ale yeast. I like WLP007 Dry English Ale.


----------



## mckenry (15/5/12)

QldKev said:


> I've given up on us-05 due to it being crappy at floc'ing, and I don't want to filter. I tried the 1272 which floc's great, but I find the finish a little bit tart. Lately I've been using wlp090, I'm not worried about the super fast ferment, it floc's great and is a nice clean and neutral yeast.
> 
> 
> QldKev



Hey Kev,
I recently went to get my standard ale 1272 and they were out.
Instead I bought the norwest 1332. Loving it. Worth a try. No tartness at all.


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

mckenry said:


> Hey Kev,
> I recently went to get my standard ale 1272 and they were out.
> Instead I bought the norwest 1332. Loving it. Worth a try. No tartness at all.




Just had a read of it, sounds promising. I'll put it on the list for next time I'm putting an order in. 

QldKev


----------



## DKS (15/5/12)

QldKev said:


> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=842


Can recommend this one as a must have and back up go to yeast. A dry yeast so you can easily store it in the fridge for whenever. Having some success with this one after sorting Diacytle probs of late. 
I too have switched to the 1272 over the 1056 in the last 6 months with good results.
Both in my top 5.
Daz


----------



## winkle (15/5/12)

Goose said:


> aaarrrghhh thanks. i searched on "fermentis" and it didn't show. so it doesnt come in 12g fermentis original packs like the s23 and s34 .... its obviously only sold in bulk and split by craftbrewer as such...



There is this stuff as well - Fermentis - Saflager W-34/70, but I'd go with S-189 for a dry lager yeast.


(I'm putting it in a BdD Daz, don't get worried :icon_cheers: )


----------



## Goose (15/5/12)

DKS said:


> Can recommend this one as a must have and back up go to yeast. A dry yeast so you can easily store it in the fridge for whenever. Having some success with this one after sorting Diacytle probs of late.
> I too have switched to the 1272 over the 1056 in the last 6 months with good results.
> Both in my top 5.
> Daz



Think I will explore the cost of 500g brick of S189... figure I need around 50g per 12 gallon batch. 10 brews stock for a dry yeast should be fine.

Now, where to get it...


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

Goose said:


> Think I will explore the cost of 500g brick of S189... figure I need around 50g per 12 gallon batch. 10 brews stock for a dry yeast should be fine.
> 
> Now, where to get it...



From the craftbrewer site http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=9 

_"500gm packs for $190.00. Just select 20 items. Pricing will update automatically"_


Read this Ross, I think I need some sort of discount for promotional services...

QldKev


----------



## going down a hill (15/5/12)

1272 is a great yeast, nice and smooth ale yeast.

Another great yeast that is versatile is Whitelabs WLP029 German Ale/ Klsch Yeast, I made a kolsch and used it in a LCPA because they said on the website (audio link) that you can use it on anything where you want the yeast to be in the background, it turned out a cracker. I'm going to use it on my Irish red next.


----------



## Goose (16/5/12)

QldKev said:


> From the craftbrewer site http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=9
> 
> _"500gm packs for $190.00. Just select 20 items. Pricing will update automatically"_
> 
> ...




ha no mate. Low stocks....


----------



## QldKev (16/5/12)

See if these guys will send to Aust, 
http://www.brewerssupplygroup.com/Yeast.html

QldKev


----------



## Nick JD (16/5/12)

QldKev said:


> See if these guys will send to Aust,
> http://www.brewerssupplygroup.com/Yeast.html
> 
> QldKev



Check out what bulk fermentis yeast actually costs - it's squat. About USD$30 for 500g in US or Europe.

Yes, that's correct, ~$30.


----------

